# bootsplash > 60Hz

## Gorgone

moinsen

also ich hab wirklich jetzt schon 20 links hier durch im forum

aber irgendwie scheint hier keiner das mit den mehr als 60 hz

in der vesa fb console hinzubekommen weis einer wo ich was passendes dazu finde ?

konsole mit splash löppert astrein aber ich kann nichtmal mit fbset meinen monitor dazu bringen etwas anderes als 60 hz anzuzeigen ...

hier meine grub.conf

------------ schnipp ---------------

timeout 30

default 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo splashtest

    root (hd0,1)

    kernel /boot/bzImage.22 root=/dev/hda5 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768@72 vga=0x317 hdx=ide-scsi hdy=ide-scsi

    initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

title  Gentoo_work

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage.pf vga=788 root=/dev/hda5 hdx=ide-scsi hdy=ide-scsi

------------ schnapp --------------

der fbset macht keinen error aber passiert auch niggs

fbset 1024x768@72

und hier der eintrag aus der /etc/fb.modes

------------ schnipp ---------------

mode "1024x768@72"

    # D: 75.00 MHz, H: 58.230 kHz, V: 72.245 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 768 16

    timings 13334 104 24 29 3 136 6

endmode

------------ schnapp --------------

...

schönen  tach noch

----------

## Haki

Hi,

ich hatte das auch mal versucht und hatte es ziemlich schwer da an brauchbare Info's zu kommen..

Eine davon erklärte einiges und lautete (ohne Gewähr) sinngemäß: Es ist aus 'traditionellen'/historischen Gründen nicht möglich eine VESA-Framebufferkonsole mit mehr als 60Hz zu betreiben, Da der VESA-mode quasi ein Andenken aus älteren DOS-Zeiten mit 15"lern und miesen Bildwiederholraten ist.

Macht auch nach meinen diversen Misserfolgserlebnissen damit durchaus auch Sinn, allerdings hab ich auch schon anderes gelesen (was mir aber alles nicht weitergeholfen hat).

Würd mich freuen wenn's trozdem geht  :Smile: 

Haki

[edit]

----------

## Gorgone

 *Haki wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte das auch mal versucht und hatte es ziemlich schwer da an brauchbare Info's zu kommen..
> 
> Eine davon erklärte einiges und lautete (ohne Gewähr) sinngemäß: Es ist aus 'traditionellen'/historischen Gründen nicht möglich eine VESA-Framebufferkonsole mit mehr als 60Hz zu betreiben, Da der VESA-mode quasi ein Andenken aus älteren DOS-Zeiten mit 15"lern und miesen Bildwiederholraten ist.
> ...

 

ja alles mist eh mit der rivafb geht übergaubt niggs so ein kack

----------

## hachre

Ich bin froh dass es 60 Hz sind sonst hätte ich mit meinem TFT noch mehr Probleme als ich eh schon habe...  :Wink: 

----------

## Haki

Tja, mein Problem mit dem TFT liegt in der Anschaffung =)

----------

## hachre

Naja also so teuer wie vor paar Monaten / Jahren sind die nich mehr...

15 Zöller bekommt man nachgeschmissen

17 Zöller kosten ab 350 Euro

und der beste TFT auf der Welt mit 19" ist der Samsung Syncmaster 191T der kostet 650 Euro (Nein ich habe ihn nicht, aber ich hätte ihn gerne  :Smile: )

----------

## Haki

*schnipp*

und der beste TFT auf der Welt [...]

*schnapp*

LOL  :Smile: 

Naja, n 17" ging noch, aber n 15" selbst als TFT steht nicht mehr zur Debatte.

$me == 19"verseucht()

 :Smile: 

----------

## hachre

Hehe, ja. Kann ich verstehen. Aber du musst auch beachten:

Bei Röhrenmonitoren wird immer die Plastikdiagonale gemessen d.h ein 17" Röhren Monitor hat eine 15" sehbare Fläche und ein 19" Röhren Monitor hat eine 17" sehbare Fläche - natürlich variiert das je nach Hersteller und Modell ein wenig..

Bei TFTs wird aber grundsätzlich immer die Panel Diagonale gemessen d.h die sehbare Fläche - wenn man also von einem 15" TFT spricht spricht man von der größe eines 17" Röhren Monitor und ein 19" TFT ist ungefähr ein 21" Röhren Monitor  :Wink: 

----------

## Haki

Stimmt, hast recht, hatte das ganz vergessen. 

Unter diesen Bedingungen sieht die Sache schon besser aus  :Smile: 

----------

